# MegaBus - Now in the USA



## MrFSS

Have you heard about Megabus? You can buy tickets for $1.00 if you purchase far enough in advance. They are adding more and more service in the central part of the country. Here is their link, if you are interested.

*MegaBus.com*

Maybe you have ridden one of their routes. Tell us what you think.


----------



## Superliner Diner

From what I've heard though, a limited number of seats are actually available for a dollar; many are led to believe otherwise. Once the dollar seats are sold, remaining ones are sold at a much higher rate.


----------



## AmtrakWPK

Sounds just like the weekly specials from Amtrak......


----------



## Trogdor

AmtrakWPK said:


> Sounds just like the weekly specials from Amtrak......


And, based on stories I've read, the on-time performance and mechanical reliability is about the same as well.

I've only ridden Megabus once, from Milwaukee to Chicago, for $8 (plus $0.50 reservation fee).

I guess it was okay, but I'd still rather spend twice as much and ride the train. Even though the trip is only 15-20 minutes longer (scheduled) on the bus, the trip still seems to go much faster than the 15-20 minute difference when riding the train. Add to that the fact that the seats are larger and more comfortable, and the ride is a bit smoother (and you get AGR points), and the flexible ticketing (don't have to reserve in advance, can use any ticket on any train), and the choice is easy for me.


----------



## Allen Dee

Mega Bus is now moving into California. It will be offering service to the following locations: Los Angeles, San Diego, Phoenix, Las Vegas, San Francisco, San Jose, Oakland, and Reno.

A number of their new buses have been spotted in the Los Angeles area recently.

It is rumored that this new service will start in August. To the best of my knowledge, this information has not yet been posted on the company's website.

This new service will probably not seriously affect Amtrak California, but it will sure put the hurt on Greyhound.

The one destination that jumps out at me is Las Vegas, which is presently served by Amtrak only with thruway bus connections.

Although I would prefer riding a train, traveling from LAUS to Las Vegas on a brand-new MCI J-4500 operated by Mega Bus is a far better choice than riding the same trip on a Greyhound.


----------



## Superliner Diner

Here is an article from Los Angeles, CA _Times_, 7/31/07:



> *New western U.S. Megabus service debuts in Los Angeles*
> Is this the magic bus that will pry Angelenos away from their steering wheels?
> 
> A new nonstop line will roll into Los Angeles next week, serving seven cities with a handful of fares as low as $1. Megabus, a subsidiary of Coach USA, will carry passengers from L.A. to San Francisco, San Jose, Oakland, Las Vegas, San Diego and Phoenix.


Story is here.


----------



## MrFSS

It will be interesting to see how they do with this new service. *HERE* is their link to the new service.


----------



## janekelly

Superliner Diner said:


> From what I've heard though, a limited number of seats are actually available for a dollar; many are led to believe otherwise. Once the dollar seats are sold, remaining ones are sold at a much higher rate.


The $1 is a start up promotion - and I have been able to get it. But to say the remaining ones are sold at a much higher rate is mis-leading - as if they are trying to rip us off. MEGABUS is a great deal. The highest I have ever paid for Chicago to Cincinnati it $36 --- and that is cheaper MUCH cheaper than any other form of transportation. It is a straight shot - only stopping in Indy for 4 minutes -- and a rest stop for food. The busses are fine -- you can't beat it any where around.


----------



## MrEd

Megabus.com, a city-to-city low-fare express bus service launched in Chicago two years ago, is expanding its New York City service to include trips to Albany, Rochester, Syracuse and Niagara Falls, Ontario.


----------



## twoaday

Yea I've taken the Megabus between Milwaukee and Chicago a few times and for the money its really not bad. That said if I want to spend a little bit more taking the Amtrak is the way to go.


----------



## TransitGeek

Looks like they killed the California services. Their web site lists only Midwest and Northeast stops.


----------



## MrFSS

TransitGeek said:


> Looks like they killed the California services. Their web site lists only Midwest and Northeast stops.


That happened quite a while ago IIRC.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

MrFSS said:


> TransitGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they killed the California services. Their web site lists only Midwest and Northeast stops.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened quite a while ago IIRC.
Click to expand...

I'll shed a tear... poor MegaBus...


----------



## Brandon Z

janekelly said:


> Superliner Diner said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard though, a limited number of seats are actually available for a dollar; many are led to believe otherwise. Once the dollar seats are sold, remaining ones are sold at a much higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> The $1 is a start up promotion - and I have been able to get it. But to say the remaining ones are sold at a much higher rate is mis-leading - as if they are trying to rip us off. MEGABUS is a great deal. The highest I have ever paid for Chicago to Cincinnati it $36 --- and that is cheaper MUCH cheaper than any other form of transportation. It is a straight shot - only stopping in Indy for 4 minutes -- and a rest stop for food. The busses are fine -- you can't beat it any where around.
Click to expand...

Pretty nearly EVERY time I've ridden on Amtrak they've been VERY late. Once was an all night trip from Toledo to somewhere in upstate New York, to go to a wedding, and we sat for HOURS and HOURS waiting VERY late at night with small children for the train to arrive. Another time was Dearborn to Ann Arbor (I didn't have a car back then, when I was in college) and the train conductor just never showed up for work, so we waited for HOURS while they found someone else. And then there was Ann Arbor to Chicago, and back... in fact I can't remember a single time Amtrak WASN'T on time, probably there was once, maybe.

Basically, in my experience, Amtrak is INCREDIBLY unreliable, and they make no apology or attempt to make up for their lack of service. Of course if these failures were rare, they could easily afford to compensate travelers with free unlimited travel vouchers, or something like that. The fact that they do NOTHING suggests that it is VERY common, and that they think it is no big deal. They are wrong.


----------



## Brandon Z

Brandon Z said:


> in fact I can't remember a single time Amtrak WASN'T on time, probably there was once, maybe.


I meant to say I can't remember one time Amtrak wasn't LATE, or WAS on time.


----------



## Ryan

You must have exceptionally bad luck, as empirical data suggests that you are wrong.

Also, since you're wrong about the fact that Amtrak does "NOTHING", I'd go so far as to say you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## gswager

Cellphone comes in handy. Call "Julie" for on-time status, or you can check on amtrak.com with your Blackberry or Ipod.


----------



## AlanB

Brandon Z said:


> Basically, in my experience, Amtrak is INCREDIBLY unreliable, and they make no apology or attempt to make up for their lack of service. Of course if these failures were rare, they could easily afford to compensate travelers with free unlimited travel vouchers, or something like that. The fact that they do NOTHING suggests that it is VERY common, and that they think it is no big deal. They are wrong.


Amtrak hands out thousands of dollars worth of vouchers every year for problems involving travel on Amtrak, sometimes even when it's not Amtrak's fault.

This forum is full of posts from people who have received vouchers from Amtrak.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

May not be fair but do they serve the ?3 states Amtrak does not?


----------



## amtrakwolverine

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> May not be fair but do they serve the ?3 states Amtrak does not?


5 states if you count HI and AK :lol:


----------

